# bulging/swelling macbook battery - dangerous?



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Recently I've noticed that the battery cover on my white 2008 Macbook has been bulging out. It's not a lot, but enough for me to notice it when I picked up the computer and feel the bottom. I don't really have the money for a new battery right now, my Applecare is expired, and I don't live close to an Apple store... so if I keep the battery as is, will it pose any extra danger to me or the machine? I know the battery's nearing the end of its life so I will need a replacement eventually. But I'd like to ride this one out for a bit longer if I can.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You can leave the battery uninstalled.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I don't think AppleCare matters on this issue. I had Apple send me a new one when my battery was swollen and I think my Applecare was done. Call them.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

csonni said:


> I don't think AppleCare matters on this issue. I had Apple send me a new one when my battery was swollen and I think my Applecare was done. Call them.


 Hm, will do! Thanks.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

Give it a try. My computer was 1 year out of apple care and they replaced it for free. Just ask nicely.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Because of the age of your MacBook, you may not have much luck with Apple, not that batteries should bulge at ANY time (despite what they may try to tell you.) This discussion from January may be of some interest:

MBP battery bulging...Apple says SOL - Mac-Forums.com

Note - you don't have to get the expensive Apple branded replacement. I've yet to buy one from Apple for any of our laptops and have had no issues. I've bought batteries and adapters from these guys several times:

Apple MacBook 13.3inch MB403LL/A - BattDepot.com - MA561, MA566, A1181, A1185, MA561, MA561FE/A, MA561G/A, MA561J/A, MA561LL/A, MA566, MA566FE/A, MA566G/A, MA566J/A, MA566LL/A,

$48 plus shipping, vs the $129 that Apple wants.

Do take the swollen battery out though - one person writing in the Apple Store reviews of the battery, had the swollen battery crack his case. And Apple wouldn't replace it, either.



> Swelling a big problem
> Written by CF from Austin
> Dec 18, 2011
> Swelling happened suddenly with no warning. Cracked the case of my macbook. Went to Apple store, and the genius told me it was normal for batteries to swell after they died. He also said he had never seen a bloated battery crack frame. Looking at the reviews online, I don't think he was entirely honest with me.
> ...


All that aside - do check with your local Apple store to see if they will replace it. If they say no, then try calling customer service. If they say no, then you're on your own. It never hurts to try - just be super polite, though firm.


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a MBP with a swollen battery that Apple replaced out of warranty, FWIW.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I had a 2008 MacBook and when the battery swelled, I had to pay for a new one.

You might notice that the trackpad button doesn't always work. If you take the battery out and look, you'll see the contact for the trackpad button is right there. I was afraid that the button was broken, but the new battery gave it room to work again.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Tried about a month ago to get one replaced, nope. They offered me one at a discount though.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Lars said:


> You can leave the battery uninstalled.


Not without taking a hit on processing power.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't mean to scare you here, but it is really unwise to continue using any battery that shows signs of bulging. These things are safe to operate *only* when their contents remain completely sealed. Bulging is the tale tale sign that your seal has been broken, likely from overheating within the battery. To minimize the risk of fire, remove the battery and dispose of it at your local hazardous disposal station.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm really surprised that Apple refuses to replace your battery free of charge. I would call applecare, ask to speak to a manager, put on your best super-angry-customer face and say that you can't believe that after all your years of loyalty to their company, they would double cross you by putting the lives of you and your loved ones at risk with a faulty battery! Ok, that might be a bit over the top but it's worth a try.

I second the comment that you should not continue to use the faulty battery as it could damage your perfectly good Macbook irreversibly. You can still use your Macbook with the battery removed, just be very careful not to nudge the magsafe adapter because your Mac will simply shutdown when the power is severed, even for an instant.

If apple refuses to replace your battery, I recommend fastmac: Battery, Rechargeable: MacBook White 13, TruePower - FastMac . Their 3rd party battery is 99.99 unlike Apple's replacement that is 159.99. Apple doesn't make batteries anyway and I've heard only great things about 3rd party batteries. They also come with a warranty that even exceeds Apple's warranty.

Good luck but take out that darned battery before you damage your Macbook! I'm running on a 2007 model myself! Everything is fine except my superdrive which will be replaced as soon as Microbytes gets the external one I want in stock. I just maxed out the RAM to 6GB! Yeehaw, my 5 year old lappy is nice and fast now!


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I have a 2008 MacBook 2.1 GHz 

The Power information under "System Profiler" reveals the following:

Battery Information:

Model Information:
Manufacturer:	DP
Device name:	ASMB016
Pack Lot Code:	0002
PCB Lot Code:	0000
Firmware Version:	0110
Hardware Revision:	0500
Cell Revision:	0102
Charge Information:
Charge remaining (mAh):	3603
Fully charged:	Yes
Charging:	No
Full charge capacity (mAh):	3603
Health Information:
Cycle count:	62
Condition:	Check Battery
Battery Installed:	Yes
Amperage (mA):	0
Voltage (mV):	12539

I was using the MacBook as a desk top with a bluetooth keyboard and external monitor. The battery was installed at that time. The battery swell and bulged to the point where the poly "plastic" on the bottom started to separate from the metal.

I have since stopped using the MacBook as a desk top and now use it as a portable. Note there are only 62 cycle counts on a three year old MacBook. 

The swelling and bulge have gone away (apparently caused by the formation of crystals within the battery.) The battery lasts a few hours unplugged and if I "super glued" the plastic to the metal you couldn't tell anything was ever the matter with it.

Considered getting a new battery but have held so far.

According to the information I gleaned from Apple it is OK to use this battery as is.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

BigDL said:


> I have a 2008 MacBook 2.1 GHz
> 
> The Power information under "System Profiler" reveals the following:
> 
> ...


Exactly the info I received for a friend regarding a battery for the aluminum Macbook. 
Apple will not replace it as a certain amount of battery swelling is considered "normal" and poses no risk to your computer or any other electrical risk (i.e. fire etc.).

I was surprised but she has kept on using the MB without issues of any king despite the swollen battery.

If it still remains of concern one can always replace the battery if one so chooses but Apple will not cover it.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Heres what happened with me: 

My battery was bulging as well, and I took it in to see what the issue was. He went to look at the cycle count, and the battery was essentially not replaced since it was passed the 500 cycle max (I believe that's the max). But I was having a number if issues from this bloated batt.

Mouse pad was not very responsive / clicking well.
It forced some parts to shift, and as such my fan wasn't spinning well and or making noise.

They mentioned that I could trade in my old battery for a discount on a new one. The new batts are warrantied for 90 days.

So the best part? The chipping that the MBPs were suffering from? That's a recall. So the genius said that since I had not taken mine in, he could fix the fan since he had to replace the KB and track pad as per the recall.

So my lap came back looking brand new with a new KB, new trackpad & new fan - which they didn't charge me for + free labor as per recall. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I gotta look into this with mine. It's not that old and barely is nowhere near the max cycles. I swelled up so bad a few weeks ago though that you couldn't even click the mouse or use the trackpad. As with another posted, it's complete separated in fact. I just haven't been using it since and trying to figure out what to do about it. It's not even 3 years old though, so I should follow the tips in this thread and see if I can get it replaced.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My battery's state of charge was horrendous when I went to the Genius Bar this past summer. It was actually the replacement battery Apple sent to me due to my original battery which was swelling. The Genius Bar said they wouldn't replace this one due to the age (mid-2007) of my MacBook, even though the replacement battery was not much past a year old. I got on eBay and found a sealed genuine Apple battery for quite a bit less than Apple's prices. You may want to go that route.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, everyone! It seems to be hit and miss with Apple replacing the batteries. It's worth a shot though, so I'll see what I can do. (If you call Apple out of warranty, do they charge you for the call?)

I'm visiting the states right now (unfortunately not close to an Apple store) so I'm going to leave the battery in for now. I haven't experienced any problems with the trackpad so far, but I'll keep an eye out for anything.

Does Best Buy sell Macbook batteries, perchance? I will be stopping there tomorrow.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

The battery swelled on my macBook Pro to the point where I couldn't use my track pad. I did some research, found out that it was a reoccurring problem and then contacted Apple. They paid for the computer repair and new battery.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

They definitely aren't doing that in my case. They said to take it to an Apple Store, but from the sounds of it they aren't going to do anything about it.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Damn. Glad I found this thread. My battery's bulging on the 2007 MacBook. Guess I'll try to call C-S and see what happens.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine is a 2009 and phone support didn't care. Good luck with yours!


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

My "cycle count" says 595. Waaay more than the previous colleague's 62. It's likely I've run the race. I hit the link to those $47 replacement batteries. You sure it'll do, Paddy?


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay. I've removed my bulging battery. Let me rephrase that ...
Anyway, I guess I'll make do without one for now and price things out. Here's the weirdness. I shut down the MB, removed the battery, turned it on again. It's way faster than it was. Should that be the case? Why do I need a battery?!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

mgmitchell said:


> Okay. I've removed my bulging battery. Let me rephrase that ...
> Anyway, I guess I'll make do without one for now and price things out. Here's the weirdness. I shut down the MB, removed the battery, turned it on again. It's way faster than it was. Should that be the case? Why do I need a battery?!


There were rumours in the past that the computer actually ran slower without a battery. Don't know if that was the case or not. Don't know what reason there could be for this to be the case. The conspiracy side of the rumour was that Apple slowed the computer down so that you wouldn't take the battery out, thereby limiting the useful life and requiring the purchase of a replacement. Never heard of a computer running faster without one.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

'Macified', I'm on again this morning, and I'm telling you, it's browsing much quicker again than before (WITH the battery installed). Nuts. I think I'll wait until I hear from 'Paddy' to see if these $47 batteries are the real deal before ordering one. I mean, my MB is almost 4.5 years old. Probably going to need to plan to get a new one in the summer anyway.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Macified said:


> There were rumours in the past that the computer actually ran slower without a battery. Don't know if that was the case or not. Don't know what reason there could be for this to be the case. The conspiracy side of the rumour was that Apple slowed the computer down so that you wouldn't take the battery out, thereby limiting the useful life and requiring the purchase of a replacement. Never heard of a computer running faster without one.


no rumour here. the machine only runs on one core with the battery removed.


----------



## leafsfan1980 (Jan 3, 2012)

The apple battery is lithium ion which could be very dangerous if it explodes.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

broad said:


> no rumour here. the machine only runs on one core with the battery removed.


I really don't think that is true. I did find an Apple document that only said that the processor speed would be throttled with the battery removed, but it did not specify by how much, and certainly said nothing about disabling a core. I did see some performance results run with and without the battery and if I recall correctly, the difference was 15-20%. The reason Apple did this was because with the battery removed there is a risk of the computer drawing more than what the charger is capable of supplying, and thus shutting down.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

mgmitchell said:


> 'Macified', I'm on again this morning, and I'm telling you, it's browsing much quicker again than before (WITH the battery installed). Nuts. I think I'll wait until I hear from 'Paddy' to see if these $47 batteries are the real deal before ordering one. I mean, my MB is almost 4.5 years old. Probably going to need to plan to get a new one in the summer anyway.


Your speed gain is than likely caused by your restart than anything else. The processor throttling Apple imposes would not even come in to play with simple tasks like we browsing.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

andreww said:


> I really don't think that is true. I did find an Apple document that only said that the processor speed would be throttled with the battery removed, but it did not specify by how much, and certainly said nothing about disabling a core. I did see some performance results run with and without the battery and if I recall correctly, the difference was 15-20%. The reason Apple did this was because with the battery removed there is a risk of the computer drawing more than what the charger is capable of supplying, and thus shutting down.


if i have time i will try to dig up a machine with a removable battery and post some screen shots. IIRC attempting to max the processor via the terminal resulted in only a 100% load registering in activity monitor, not 200% as would be expected in a dual core system.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

mgmitchell said:


> 'Macified', I'm on again this morning, and I'm telling you, it's browsing much quicker again than before (WITH the battery installed). Nuts. I think I'll wait until I hear from 'Paddy' to see if these $47 batteries are the real deal before ordering one. I mean, my MB is almost 4.5 years old. Probably going to need to plan to get a new one in the summer anyway.


Well, I've bought 3 batteries from battdepot.ca (one for a G4 PB 800 GHz, one for a G4 1.5GHz and one for my MacBook Pro 2.33GHz) as well as a replacement adapter for the older G4, and all have been flawless and are still working now. (old G4 battery purchased in Feb. 2009 along with the adapter, and the other two batteries were purchased in Oct. 2009)

Two years out, the MBP battery has a full charge capacity of 4822 mAh after 158 cycles. So, it's dropped somewhat in capacity from 5800 mAh, but that's not unexpected given that it's over two years old etc. Actually, given that most Lithium Ion batteries only last 2-3 years, it's doing well. Of course, this laptop hasn't been charged as often as it would have been if it was my principal Mac, which it's not.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the expertise. I don't know anything about dual core or mAh. But I'm still humming along today with SOME evidence of a zippier browsing experience. Never suggested it was suddenly lightning-fast. I think my 595 cycles likely suggests a tired old machine. 'Paddy''s account of things is pretty compelling. I suppose I could save about $100 now, and make good use of that later in the summer when I'll probably have to upgrade to a MBP.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Dove into the deep end with Paddy. Ordered the $47 battery. Silly as it is, the MB is still zipping along smashingly today without a battery. Go figure.
I'll come back with an update once the battery arrives and I've installed it successfully. Thanks for all the advice and tech expertise. It's what makes this forum my go-to place for anything Mac-related.
/M.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know if I am blind, but where were the $47 batteries mentioned in the thread? I am need to get a replacement as well.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

'tdu', it's on the first page of the thread. 'Paddy' left a link. Called BattDepot, Canadian. My model for the battery is A1185, just ordered the replacement for that; $67.79, shipping, taxes. Worth a shot.
/M.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I have read some horror stories about cheaper batteries, so I am leery. There are a few sites recommended in other forums I use that sell batteries that are supposedly high quality, and slightly cheaper than Apple's. $67 seems too good to be true lol. Makes me nervous.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Read 'Paddy's' post? I'm thinking he's had success with them. For me, it's low risk, I guess. Probably need to upgrade to a MBP in the summer. As I said, I'm 4.5 years in with this one. Hell, I haven't seen the need for one, the past 3 days!


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

mgmitchell said:


> Read 'Paddy's' post? I'm thinking he's had success with them. For me, it's low risk, I guess. Probably need to upgrade to a MBP in the summer. As I said, I'm 4.5 years in with this one. Hell, I haven't seen the need for one, the past 3 days!


He??? Um...nope. Try "she." And it's my real name - so no need to put it in quotes.  

And yes, I've had good luck with the batteries from BattDepot.ca - Specialize in selling aftermarket batteries for laptop and notebook computers, camcorder, digital cameras, PDA and Apple iPods - and the adapter I bought there as well. The old G4 PB's adapter cord had parted ways with the adapter itself - it was not very well designed and there was a lot of strain where cord met adapter and no rubber strain relief, which I suppose looked better, but didn't work better! I was pleased that the adapter from battdepot DOES have strain relief.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry. Presumed wrongly. My battery's on the way. FedEx sent me the notice.
/Michael.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

FWIW, I and for several clients have purchased batteries from both Laptop Batteries / Notebook Batteries / Camcorder Batteries / Digital Camera Batteries. Low price and fast delivery. (the most often used) and BattDepot.ca - Specialize in selling aftermarket batteries for laptop and notebook computers, camcorder, digital cameras, PDA and Apple iPods with good success and have had no problems.

And sometimes the batteries they supply are often of higher AHr capacity than the much more expensive batteries from Apple.


EDIT: Just a curious question, but how does one post just an URL site that's clickable without the ehmac dispaying the long header stuff of the sites such as the above for "www.battdepot.ca/ " and "www.intelligentbatteries.ca/" ( ("http://") chopped off on the last two. ???


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

pm-r said:


> EDIT: Just a curious question, but how does one post just an URL site that's clickable without the ehmac dispaying the long header stuff of the sites such as the above for "www.battdepot.ca/ " and "www.intelligentbatteries.ca/" ( ("http://") chopped off on the last two. ???


Until you asked, I'd just gone back and edited the post to take the page title info out - now I notice in the "Additional Options" under the posting window, there is a checkbox "Automatically retrieve titles from external links." The checkbox is checked by default. I'm unchecking it and we'll see what happens...

http://www.battdepot.ca

Edit: yup...that works. Except, if you edit your post, you have to remember to uncheck it again as it doesn't appear to save the change permanently.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Paddy said:


> Until you asked, I'd just gone back and edited the post to take the page title info out - now I notice in the "Additional Options" under the posting window, there is a checkbox "Automatically retrieve titles from external links." The checkbox is checked by default. I'm unchecking it and we'll see what happens...
> 
> BattDepot.ca - Specialize in selling aftermarket batteries for laptop and notebook computers, camcorder, digital cameras, PDA and Apple iPods
> 
> Edit: yup...that works. Except, if you edit your post, you have to remember to uncheck it again as it doesn't appear to save the change permanently.




Son of a gun, and thanks.

I'd never noticed that part under:
Miscellaneous Options

Automatically parse links in text
Automatically retrieve titles from external links

Now I'm left wondering what the checked "Automatically parse links in text" actually does?????


Edit: a quick google and the first top hit provides the answer:

What does "Automatically parse links in text" mean? [Archive] - vBulletin.org Forum


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Received my battery from BattDepot in 24 hours. Pretty wild. Imagine that. It looks exactly like the original A1185 battery. I can see how the battery bulged a little, comparing them side by side. I'll get around to installing it this weekend. Funny, the MB's still cruising nicely withOUT a battery. Damned be the Battery Gods. I'm holding out. Until the v e r y e n d.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I ordered yesterday and the battery arrived today. Now that's service lol! Thanks for the tip Paddy and mgmitchell.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, thanks 'Paddy'. Installed it finally. Purring like a kitten.


----------



## RobotGuy (Feb 28, 2010)

Please remember to recycle your old battery


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I'm a little late to it, but I finally got around to calling Apple - it's a no go for a replacement. So I think I'll buy one from battdepot.ca. I need some help making sure I get the right model though: how do I know which of these is the right one for a white early 2008 macbook?

(edit: I think it's this one ; the model number on the battery matches what's listed there).

Also, while I've been a mac user since 2008, this is the first time I've actually opened up the computer, so I had no idea the battery cover is fused to the battery itself. I'm assuming when I order a new battery, it comes with a cover on it as well? And because I didn't know this, I didn't realize using the machine with no battery would mean using it with a gaping hole in the bottom! Using it like this is safe, right?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

If you goto Apple MacBook Specs (All MacBook Technical Specs) @ EveryMac.com and find your particular MB model, when you open the link for more info the page will provide all the "identifiers" used such as, ie:

Apple MacBook "Core 2 Duo" 2.1 13" (White-08) Specs
Identifiers: Early 2008 - MB402LL/A* - MacBook4,1 - A1181 - 2242

And yes, their replacement batteries come with the proper "cover".

PS: Also check out some of the other Canadian battery replacement places for price and shipping etc.

I've used both Laptop Batteries, Notebook Batteries, Camcorder and Digital Camera Batteries and BattDepot.ca - Specialize in selling aftermarket batteries for laptop and notebook computers, camcorder, digital cameras, PDA and Apple iPods with great success.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

'lily18', the model is on the battery. That's how I found it. Yes, the gaping hole was a bit odd. But functional.
/M.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks to both of you! I'll order my new battery today


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd like to revive this "oldish' thread to share my latest experience with Apple customer relations. I called apple because of my swollen battery and they told me S.O.L. so I they set up a meeting at the Apple store in Montreal and the genius did all he could to help me. He looked up my specific model Macbook model but since there isn't a notice about my specific model, he couldn't replace my battery. I've had some friends of mine have their MBP batts replaced out of warranty because I suppose their model laptop has a notice about the batteries propensity for failure.

I was unhappy my year and half, 133 cycle replacement-under-applecare battery was swollen and bulged so I called french customer service to file a complaint. I finally got to speak to french speaking dude in Dallas, Texas and I explained to him that I've owned all sorts of computers and that I've never had their batteries bulge like that. I said I acknowledged that my battery was old and didn't expect it to function as new but I was frustrated because I felt like I was left *with no choice * but to change the battery since it was swelling to the point where it might leak or damage my computer. After my tirade, the customer service specialist explained to me that my battery was actually nearly 24 months old (i originally thought it was 16 months old) and that it was normal to have to change it now, like you would the tires on a car. He apologized that he couldn't help me out, offered to sell me a discounted battery and even told me that if I wanted a new lappy, he'd hook me up with a discount. I was placated by his response and told him frankly that I would order a 3rd party battery.

As soon as I hung up, I ordered a battery from battdepot.ca as per the recommendations on ehmac. Lo and behold, the next day I get a call from Dallas: it's my buddy Malik from Apple. He says after giving it some thought, he *will* send me a replacement battery! I mean, my Macbook is 4 years old (one full year out of extended warranty) and he's willing to exchange a battery that was nearly 2 years old! I think I caught a huge break on that one; even without a replacement battery I wouldn'T have felt hard done by. So I immediately picked up the phone and called battdepot to cancel my order. Battdepot had already shipped my battery but the rep was able to call the warehouse and have them recall my order. Battdepot fully refunded my purchase AND the shipping fees in totality!

I think my complaint was somewhat justified because my battery was getting deformed and I HAD TO change it to avoid it leaking or damaging my computer. I also said that I buy Apple products, because I expect them to perform in a way that is superior to other brands and that in this case, I felt the performance was inferior since none of the crappy winbooks my family have owned have ever had bulging batteries. Anyway, I guess sometimes it's worth it to call and respectfully say you aren't satisfied.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well done, Pat. "The squeaky wheel gets the grease", as they say.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Great work, but I have to say Apple is still better. After about 15 months my Dell's battery held no more than a 30 minute battery charge, and at 27 months now it has maybe a 2 minute battery life. I have extended warranty but Dell has refused to do anything about it. They won't even sell me a battery at a discount (full price: $169), I figure they made so little money off the original transaction they have to make their money somehow. I'm still on the original battery as I don't want to throw any more money into it. 

On the plus side, I made great use of the accidental damage warranty when I spilled beer onto my laptop one day.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

dona83 said:


> Great work, but I have to say Apple is still better. After about 15 months my Dell's battery held no more than a 30 minute battery charge, and at 27 months now it has maybe a 2 minute battery life. I have extended warranty but Dell has refused to do anything about it. They won't even sell me a battery at a discount (full price: $169), I figure they made so little money off the original transaction they have to make their money somehow. I'm still on the original battery as I don't want to throw any more money into it.
> 
> On the plus side, I made great use of the accidental damage warranty when I spilled beer onto my laptop one day.


Wow that sucks about your Dell battery. However, is it bulging or getting deformed? That was my complaint. If my battery had been near dead, okay, but it was still working but it was bulging to the point of it's case splitting open rendering it unusable with my computer.

Really I was complaining for good form because I've gotten more mileage out of my 1 800$ I spent in 2006 than I could ever wish for  . Ever since I traded in my v. 1 Macbook lemon, my replacement Macbook 3.1 has been the definition of reliability ever since, especially since upgrading to Snow Leopard!

Now I know to avoid v. 1s by Apple! However, I think they did a good job with the iPhone 4, even with antenna-gate. My first iPhone 4 had a proximity sensor issue and was downright unusable without the headset. I took it in to the genius bar and in 10 minutes, the rep gave me a brand new iPhone 4 which has been working like a charm.

Apple's innovations come with issues but I've learnt that they will generally stand by their products and exchange or repair stuff if you have a problem.


----------



## voyager99 (Aug 29, 2005)

Go to an Apple store ASAP!


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

My 2008 vintage refurbished MacBook 2,1 now has the dreaded bulging battery. I didn't see it right away because I rarely move the thing from my desk, but it's getting worse, and I've seen comments that it can damage the trackpad above it, so I've yanked it.

The people who have had success in getting older batteries replaced seem to have started out talking to a person at a Genius bar. I live in the outback (Kingston, Ontario) where TV is still analog and there are no Apple Stores less than 2 hours drive away, so that's a pain.

I had Apple Protection but that ran out, and according to the robo voice at Technical Support I have to pay $59 to talk to a human being.

I'm figuring a 3rd party battery is the only way to go, but if anybody has had any recent luck on the phone to Apple, I'd appreciate any hints.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

makuribu said:


> My 2008 vintage refurbished MacBook 2,1 now has the dreaded bulging battery. I didn't see it right away because I rarely move the thing from my desk, but it's getting worse, and I've seen comments that it can damage the trackpad above it, so I've yanked it.
> I'm figuring a 3rd party battery is the only way to go, but if anybody has had any recent luck on the phone to Apple, I'd appreciate any hints.


I've had my BattDepot battery since January. Still purring like a kitten. About $70 including shipping. Worth the buy, I thought.
/M.


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the recommendation!




mgmitchell said:


> I've had my BattDepot battery since January. Still purring like a kitten. About $70 including shipping. Worth the buy, I thought.
> /M.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Just bought a third party battery for my 2006 Macbook. While it's certainly better that the dead battery I had, I'm finding that CoconutBattery is showing the battery only charging to about 90-91% of capacity and it hasn't changed though the battery has been through 5 "Battery-Loadcycles". It shows current battery capacity as 4892 mAh and the original battery capacity as 5400mAh. it only a matter of a couple of more cycles until it charges to 100% capacity or might there a problem with the battery. Also, when I'm on the web using the battery, I seem to lose 1% about every 1 1/2 minute or so. Again is this near the normal rate.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Just to update, I emailed the company I bought the battery from on the 2nd asking them about the battery not charging beyond the 90-91% level but haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

It's normal on some Mac portables it seems. Don't worry about it.

Have a read at: Mac notebooks: Battery may not show a full charge in Mac OS X


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link pm-r. I'm not concerned with the Mac OS X battery status menu bar icon reading between 97-100%. That I understand. What I'm asking about is that the battery itself is supposed to have a capacity of 5400 mAh so I assume at a full charge, after 7 cycles, it should actually hold 5400mAh. Instead it shows the actual capacity of the battery as 4959mAh, 9% less than its capacity. Am I expecting too much of a third party replacement battery to hold its rated capacity?


----------

